# problemas con regulador 7812



## Guille DJ (Sep 9, 2006)

wenas he montado 1 par de fuentecillas una de 5 otra de 12v para el proyecto de los optoacopladores que ya os comente en el otro post, weno el problema es:
cuando lo monte la primera vez, fue todo de escandalo, no hubo ningun problema, y funciono perfecto, pero solo monte 1 plaquita de 5 a un transformador de 15, ahora lo hemos ampliado, y he tenido que montar una de 5 y una de 12v sin consumir entre las 2 mas de 1A, y observamos que los leds que maneja el regulador 7812 al ratillo disminuian muxo su brillo, y cuando miramos el regulador, estaba hirbiendo,le montamos un gran disipador pero el problema no disminuye muxo, y ya no sabemos lo que es
la plaquita es bien simple, 4 diodos, 1 condensador electrolitico, 2 condensadores de los pequeñitos, y el regulador, si alguien sabe alguna respuesta que me pueda ayudar le estare bien agardecido

un saludo


----------



## shocky (Sep 9, 2006)

Hola.
Supongo que la fuente de 15 que tu dices es de corriente continua. Por que es posible que este ahi etu problema.
Y si no fuese eso pruba de cambiarlo, a lo mejor esta jodido el regulador.
Suerte


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nos deberias indicar el consumo.
Recuerda que la potencia disipada en un regulador lineal es:

P= (Vin-Vo) I
O traducido al español por una misma corriente o carga, se calienta mas el circuito como mas alta es la tension de entrada.


Supongo que el compañero se refiere que hay restos de alterna deberias poner un condensador electrolitico de 4700uf/35V, aunque en teoria a 1000uF por amperio funciona.


----------



## shocky (Sep 9, 2006)

me refiero si el transformador tiene el punete de diodos y un condensador.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 10, 2006)

Buenas, al igual que el colega tiopepe123, sugiero que nos indiques el consumo, y que nos mandes el diagrama de tu circuito, ya que por muy facil que parezca un circuito en base a un regulador lineal ya sea un 78xx o un 79xx, me dieron muchos dolores de cabeza cuando, empece a trabajar con ellos...

Ademas ten en cuenta que estos reguladores trabajan con una Io = de aprox 1A

Suerte y envia el diagrama para darte una solucion mas acertada...

Saludos


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 10, 2006)

muxas gracias a todos por contestar amo a ver el consumo aprox 750 800 mA ya que lleva dos ventiladores de las fuentes de alimentacion y 4 leds el transformador no lleva nada en si mismo lo lleva todo la etapa en la que esta el regulador con los componentes:
4 diodos 1n4007
el 7812
2 condensadores de 25nF
1 condensador electrolitico de 35v 25000mF

son componentes de recilado de otros aparatejos pero lo mas extraño es que estaba funcionando bien y de pronto empezo a calentarse. en fin cambiare el regulador
y si veis que los valores de los componentes no son los mas adecuados avisenme porfavor

un saludo


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 10, 2006)

aki os dejo todo lo que segui para hacer la fuente, incluso las plaquetas son identicas
lo unico que no esta son los valores de los componentes, que como no vienen puse los que me parecieron oportunos

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/fuente.html


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 10, 2006)

oportunos y raros, pero estan bien lo digo por los condensadores, yo que te aconsejava 4700 y le 25000uF.

Hombre ya deben calentarse a 750mA recuerda que es lfuente ineal pero deberias poderlo aguantar con el dedo ytanquilamente.

Aunque utilizar el dedo como termometro es un poco chorra, es una buena medida para garantizar que el componente esta dentro de las especificaciones.
Me explico en teoria un componente no deberia sobrepasar los 75ºC, pues resulta que normalmente la gente aguanta como maximo 65ºC, por lo que podemos considerar una buena temperatura de trabajo constante.

Siguiendo con el tema te recomiendo que te pases a un lm317, aunque es regulable y deberas añador 2 resistencia te puedo garantizar que no rebienta facilmente, es mas los unicos que he reventado son metiendoles tensiones de entrada mas elevadas qie las que podian aguantar.


http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM317.html
hay dos encapsulados uno que da 1.5 y otro 3A me parece, uno encapsulado tipico de transistor TO220 y otro totalmente metalico que da mas caña.


Rsta es la version profesional
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fuente57/index.htm

Pero si te bajas el datasheet veras que solo debes poner las dos resistencias, el resto son protecciones, arranques lentos y demas chuminadas.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 10, 2006)

muxas gracias por tu pronta respuesta lo mirare y ya os cuento


----------

